
James Dean, who died in 1955, just landed a new movie role, thanks to CGI - LiweiZ
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/6/20951485/james-dean-new-movie-cgi-recreation-finding-jack
======
simonblack
Does he get paid? If he gets paid, is it less than what he would have earned
if he was alive? Would that lead to the situation where movies are more likely
to be made with dead actors to increase the studios' profits? Would that put
more and more current living actors out of work?

Do we really need _any_ live actors?

